# Giant Danios As Feeders?....



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I have used Convicts as feeders,but do Giant Danios make decent feeders??


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Expensive ones but I heard they are easily bred.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

ksls said:


> Expensive ones but I heard they are easily bred.


x2


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes they make good feeders. if you can get breeding pairs matched up they will provide a food source. nothing wrong with the fish


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

5 fish for $5.00 isnt bad.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

$1 a fish can be bad especially when you need 20+ to make a meal for your fishes...


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

My only issue with them as feeders is they are incredibly quick! I have had 5 in my RBP/ Piraya tank for a while now. I'm not upset as they are very good cleaners after the piranha have ate lol


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

I use to feed mine giant danios but my bdr chase's them like crazy and he crashes into everything and got a chimple due to it, so no more live fish for him.


----------

